# Wann Teich auf "Winterbetrieb" umstellen



## wwershofen (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe Anfang Juli einen 9000l Teich in meinem Garten gebaut. Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis ziemlich zufrieden, die Technik funktioniert gut (Teichpumpe, Druckfilter, Wasserfall) und Pflanzen und Fische (aktuell 10 Goldfische) fühlen sich wohl. Die Wasserwerte sind auch überall im grünen Bereich.

Nun steht die kalte Jahreszeit bevor, den ersten leichten Nachtfrost hatten wir schon in dieser Woche. Eigentlich wollte ich daher an diesem Wochenende schon mit den Vorbereitungen für die Wintersaison anfangen, allerdings ist es aktuell schon wieder 15 Grad warm, die Sonne scheint und die Goldies tummeln sich in den oberen Wasserschichten. 

Deswegen stellt sich mir die Frage, wann ist der ideale Zeitpunkt, den Teich auf "Winterbetrieb" umzustellen? Bei der momentanen Witterung halte ich das noch für zu früh und ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Wasserwerte schlecht werden, wenn ich Pumpe und Filter jetzt schon rausnehmen würde.

Wie seht ihr das? Habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen für mich?


----------



## Petta (1. Nov. 2014)

Ich stelle um wenn die Temperaturen konstant bei 10°-8° liegen.
Bin bis jetzt immer gut bei gefahren(10Jahre).


----------



## wwershofen (1. Nov. 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann habe ich ja noch ein bis zwei Wochen Zeit. 

Wie sieht es mit Unterwasserbeleuchtung aus? Sollte man die zum Winter auch rausnehmen?


----------



## andreas w. (1. Nov. 2014)

Mahlzeit, geh mal davon aus, daß Winterschlaf etwas mit Ruhephase zu tun hat. Abgesehen davon daß ich keine Unterwasser Beleuchtung habe, (obwohl meine Frau sie schon gerne gehabt hätte) würde ich sie zeitgleich mit der Filterpumpe abstellen - vorausgesetzt du hast das vor. Ansonsten ist der 10°C Zeitpunkt ein guter dafür. Rausnehmen solltest du sie nur wenn das Licht nicht separat abzuschalten ist.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende, Andreas.


----------



## wwershofen (1. Nov. 2014)

Dass die Pumpe und der Filter über Winter raus sollen ist schon klar. 

Die Lampen nehmen also keinen Schaden, wenn ich sie drin lasse, separat ausschalten ist kein Problem. Dann mache ich das mal so.


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo!
Ich richte mich nur nach den Fischen. Wenn sie nicht mehr fressen brauchen sie dennoch 4 Tage um sich zu entleeren, erst dann wird die "Herz-Lungen-Maschine" abgestellt.
Wenn mal UW-Strahler für kurze Zeit an sind, um zu überprüfen, geht das wohl.
Wenn Eis und Schnee die Wasseroberfläche bedecken, kann man auch nichts mehr sehen.
Das Filtermaterial reinigen, entweder wieder einbauen oder in nicht beheizten Räumen lagern, die trockene Heizungsluft macht die Schwämme eher porös.
Seerosen tiefer stellen und Luftzufuhr(Ausströmer) auf 20 cm unter Wasserspiegel deponieren, so wird das Schichtenwasser nicht verwirbelt.
Wenn die Pumpe auf den Grund Deines Teiches liegt, ist sie da auch am besten aufgehoben, Pumpen lässt man nicht trocken stehen.Legst Du sie über den Winter in eine Tuppe oder ähnlichen Gefäß könnte es "faulig" werden, das bemerkst Du aber erst wenn das Wasser darin schon stinkt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## andreas w. (1. Nov. 2014)

wwershofen schrieb:


> Dass die Pumpe und der Filter über Winter raus sollen ist schon klar.
> 
> Die Lampen nehmen also keinen Schaden, wenn ich sie drin lasse, separat ausschalten ist kein Problem. Dann mache ich das mal so.



Frage am Rande - wieso soll die Pumpe und Filter raus? Filter, wenn draußen über´m Boden steht, iss klar, Frost. Aber die Pumpe - die ist doch unter Wasser und somit "frostgeschützt". Wieso haust du die raus, oder steht die so hoch im Teich, daß sie u.U. durchfrieren kann?
Grundsätzlich kannste alles, Pumpe und Lampe im Wasser lassen, wenn das Zeug in einer gewissen Tiefe im Teich steht. Das mit der Frostgrenze ist nur regional ernst zu nehmen. Meine Pumpen stehen schon seit Jahren durchgehend im Teich, Tiefe rund ein halber meter.
Die Filter am Teichrand (im Boden eingegraben) mach ich leer und alles ist gut.


----------



## wwershofen (2. Nov. 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise zur Pumpe. Diese ist im Teich auf ca. 1 m Tiefe. Ich hatte nur bislang immer überall gelesen, dass man die Pumpe im Winter rausnehmen sollte. 
Der Druckfilter ist am Teichrand in der Erde eingegraben, den kann ich auch problemlos in unserer Scheune aufbewahren.


----------



## andreas w. (4. Nov. 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben, Druckfilter der in der Erde vergraben ist, kannste drinnen lassen. Wenn du Arbeit investieren willst, schöpf das Wasser weitgehend raus, sodaß er nicht mehr durchfrieren kann, mehr musst du nicht. So bleibt eine Restfeuchte immer an den Schwämmen, ist sinnig für´s Material.
Das Prozedere mach ich seit mehr als zehn Jahren, sollte auch bei dir klappen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (1. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,
Lese auch fleissig mit was zu tun ist um den Teich"winterfest" zu machen.
Habe das System mit einem Druckfilter also Pumpe in 1,4m Tiefe und wollte die auch drin stehen lassen.
Allerdings wollte ich die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen (gedrosselt) oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen.
Ausstellen waere nicht so gut da ich sonst die Rueckleitung ja irgendwie leerbekommen muss da sie ja so einfach nicht leer laeuft! Ist unter dem rasen verlegt und geht sann wieder stueck hoch um in den teich zu laufen also nicht durch einen folienflansch - somit bliebe die leitung ja voll wasser und muesate sie mit deuckluft oder so leerdruecken!

Was meint ihr?


----------



## andreas w. (2. Dez. 2014)

Hi Tuppertasse, Pumpe durchlaufen lassen ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Frage dazu - welchen Fischbesatz hast du im Teich? Muß es sein?
Ich mach´s aus dem einfachen Grund nicht, das "warme" Wasser wird vom Grund hochgepumpt und dadurch wird der Bewegungsbereich für die Fische kleiner, das das kalte Wasser nach unten nachrutscht.
Deine Rücklaufleitung sollte automatisch leerlaufen wenn die Filter im Boden vergraben sind , geht bei mir auch ist Physik  (Klugscheissermodus aus). Daran hatte ich noch nie einen Schaden.

Versuch macht kluch , Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Dez. 2014)

Ich habe eine gemischten Besatz drin wie Goldis, Shubunkis und auch Kois.

Das mit der Pumpe:
Siehe bitte in meinem Teichthread dort siehst du aufgrund der platzverhaeltnisse dass der USII ca auf 1,8m Hoehe steht und nicht vergraben ist und dann in einer Regentonne mit Luftpumpe und __ Hel-x laeuft von dort geht der Ueberlauf unterhalb des Rasens hoch wieder in den Teich also laeuft diese Stueck nicht leer!

Daher fragte ich ja danach


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2014)

Ich hab mal dein Baufred durchsucht aber leider kein passendes Bild gesehen.
Wenn du die Pumpe abstellst und die Regentonne entlehrst bleibt noch Wasser in der Rückleitung zum Teich stehen, hab ich das richtig verstanden? 

LG René


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Dez. 2014)

Ja korrekt.
Auslauf aus Regentonne ist oben und Höhendifferenz zumTeich ist praktisch die Höhe die in dem DN110er Rohr drin stehen bleibt (es geht am Ende ja wieder etwas hoch um in den Teich zu laufen) - der rest ist unter dem Rasen verlegt.

Schau mal in meinen Thread "Projekt Teich 2014" auf Seite 8 da siehste den Einlauf in den Teich

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/image-jpg.136978/


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2014)

Und das 110ner Rohr auseinander ziehen geht nicht, oder?


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Dez. 2014)

Ne geht nicht das liegt unter der Erde ... Länge ca. 10m
Link hab ich eingefügt oben


----------



## DbSam (2. Dez. 2014)

Hi Tupperware,

das Wasser kann doch drin stehen bleiben, es sollte im Normalfall nichts passieren.
Falls Du Bedenken hast, kannst Du das Wasser auch mit einer kleinen Pumpe abpumpen und fertsch.
Die kleinen Pumpen gibt es auch schon für kleines Geld.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Dez. 2014)

Mhhhh wie meinste das mit dem Abpumpen ?

Also 60-80cm tief ist die Leitung definitiv nicht unterm dem Rasen verlegt --> warum ? Naja da standen früger Riesen-__ Tannen und die Wurzeln sind entsprechend. Daher ist das eher 20-40 unterm Rasen wenn überhaupt. Daher ist die Frostgrenze überschritten oder?

Aber das mit dem Abpumpen hört sich interessant an. Wie geht das? Eine Rohrpumpe? Eine Tauchpumpe hab ich ja aber die passt ja nicht ins 110er Rohr und einen Sumpf hab ich auch nicht


----------



## DbSam (2. Dez. 2014)

Hi Tupperware,

ich meine:
Wenn Du irgendwo 12V bei der Hand hast, dann kannst Du z.B. diese Campingtauchpumpe mit einem Stück Schlauch dran in Dein Rohr einfädeln und das Wasser abpumpen.
Sicher bekommst Du so eine Pumpe auch noch günstiger...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Dez. 2014)

Also ihr würdet die Pumpe im Winter eher ausschalten entnehme ich den Antworten und nicht durchlaufen lassen ?


----------



## Christopher (2. Dez. 2014)

Ich hole meine Pumpen im Winter immer raus,dann habe ich einen weißen Schwimmer drin.


----------



## DbSam (2. Dez. 2014)

Hi Tuppertasse,

ich glaube da wirst Du mit Sicherheit viele verschiedene Antworten hören.
Der eine so, der andere so.

In der Familie hat auch jemand einen Koiteich, der schaltet seine Pumpe aus, hängt nur bei großem Frost einen Sprudler rein und das seit über 10 Jahren...
Andere hier im Forum dämmen den Filter (oder Filterkeller), verändern die Zulauf-/rücklaufhöhe und drosseln den Durchfluss.

Kommt halt auf die Teichgröße, den Besatz und die örtliche Lage an...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

ich z.B. lasse meinen Filter durchlaufen & es gibt hier auch einige die dies so handhaben.
Schau dich mal im Koi Forum um, dort findest du wenige die Ihre Filter über den Winter still legen.

Zu den Wärmeschichten, die im Teich herrschen sollen, benutze dafür mal Google


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2014)

da du oberirdisch Filterst und auch zurück führst und dann noch von der tiefsten (wärmsten) Stelle absaugst, würde ich nicht Filtern. Einen Teil des Wassers bekommste mit einem kleinen Lüftungsschlauch aus dem Rohr und ansaugen 
Stichpunkt kommunizierende Röhren, sprich den Auslauf natürlich tiefer halten als den Einlauf.
Der Rest kann sich hoffentlich nicht so stark ausdehnen um das Rohr zu zerstören.

LG René


----------



## wwershofen (3. Dez. 2014)

Wenn Du die Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lässt, dann vermischst Du das relativ warme Wasser am Teichgrund, wo sich die Fische aufhalten, mit dem kalten Oberflächenwasser. Dadurch sinkt die Temperatur des Wassers auch in den tieferen Schichten, was Deine Fische schädigen kann. Ich würde das also sein lassen...

Ich habe meine Pumpe ausgeschaltet, aber drin gelassen. Den Druckfilter habe ich entleert. Zum Verhindern des Zufrierens habe ich mir eine kleine Sauerstoffpumpe mit 5 Ausströmersteinen besorgt, die jetzt in den oberen Wasserschichten ein wenig für Bewegung sorgt. Ist ja jetzt schon relativ kalt geworden (-5 heute morgen) und Teile des Teiches sind 0,5-1cm dick zugefroren, aber dort, wo die Ausströmer liegen, ist alles frei.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Dez. 2014)

Das mit den wärmeren Schichten im Teich ist eine alte Mär. Erst ab Tiefen von über 2 Metern ist eine Schichtbildung möglich und selbst dann sorgt die Bewegung der Fische für eine Vermischung. Aber bei den meisten unserer Teiche kommt es zu keinen Zonen bei der Wassertemperatur.  

Wer seine Temperatur lange oben halten will, sollte seinen Teich abdecken. Ich habe seit über 4 Wochen "geschlossen" und die Temperatur ist seither von 13 auf 11 Grad gesunken, obwohl die Pumpe, gedrosselt, weiter läuft. Den Koi gefällts und ich kann länger füttern. Win-Win-Situation...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Holger, 

so ganz kann man deine Aussage nicht stehen lassen. 
Ansonsten hätte ich nicht oben Eis und in 1,4 m Tiefe 6°C.
Also Schichtung ist schon vorhanden nur nicht so ausgeprägt wie in größeren und tieferen Gewässern. 

LG René


----------



## Tuppertasse (3. Dez. 2014)

Puh, ich hab ja gedacht dass ich eine Diskussion lostrete aber nun bin ich wirklich hin und hergerissen.
Momentan läuft noch alles, da ich eh keine Möglichkeit habe, wie oben beschrieben, die 10m Wasserrohr leer zu saugen. Von daher tendiere ich eh dazu "es mal zu probieren und durchlaufen zu lassen". Ich hoffe nur dass ich nicht den Supergau habe.
Momentan liegen wir hier tagsüber bei 2-5°C und nachts bei -4°C bis -1°C


----------



## tobi16 (6. Dez. 2014)

würde auch ganz gern wissen, unter welchen Voraussetzungen man den Filter weiter laufen lassen kann.
Bis jetzt tut er es noch tagsüber, da ich einfach nicht dazu komme, mich darum zu kümmern. Es wird relativ weit oben angesaugt, die Pumpe ist gleich unter der Oberfläche. Fischbesatz sind nur Orfen, Goldies und __ Graskarpfen.
Allerdings stehen die Filter und die Tonne im Freien, da ist nix eingegraben.


----------



## Zacky (6. Dez. 2014)

@Tuppertasse 

Der Versuch es zu probieren, ist ganz schön gewagt. Ich würde die Helixtonne gänzlich leer pumpen und auch die Leitungen so weit möglich leer saugen. Tipps dafür gab es ja schon. Wenn da nachher 1-2 cm Wasser drin stehen bleiben und ggf. gefrieren, wird es die Leitungen höchstwahrscheinlich auch gar nicht beschädigen. Aber das Einlaufenlassen des Wasser über die "Wasserfallkante" kann zu einem erheblichen Auskühlen des Teiches führen. Ein Durchlaufenlassen ist selbst dann bei Dir fraglich, da es bei strengen Minusgraden auch das Wasser gefrieren lassen kann. Da Du ja nicht mit Volllast pumpen würdest, würde das Wasser deutlich langsamer fließen und so könnte es meiner Meinung nach dennoch bei entsprechenden Temperaturen einfrieren. Zumal dein Helix-Behälter auch über Wasserlinie und mehr oder weniger im Freien steht, wird auch dieser unnötig auskühlen.

Ich habe beim alten Teich auch alles abgeschaltet und nur einen Lüfterstein laufen lassen, der mir ein Loch zur Kontrolle erlaubt hatte. Aber auch hier stand mein Filter extern über Land und war leer. Jetzt lasse ich mittlerweile durchlaufen, habe ich aber auch den Filter im Erdreich in einem Keller versenkt und die Hin- & Rückleitungen liegen bei etwa 60-80cm Tiefe, wo sich am Ende auch die Einläufe im Teich befinden. Der Filterkeller hält stabile 5-6° und das Teichwasser verhält sich abgedeckter Weise ähnlich. Durch das Durchlaufenlassen gefriert meine Teichoberfläche nur minimal am Rand der Pflanzenzone und die eigentliche Teichfläche bleibt eisfrei.

Das sind aber zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge und Aufbauten, so dass ich Dir raten würde, schalte lieber ab - einen Heizstab 100-200 W mit Frostschutzschalter und 1-2 kleine Lüftersteine in 20cm Tiefe drum herum und fertig. Die Belüfterpumpe noch unter einen Eimer oder einer Styroporbox verstaut und schon sorgt die Betriebswärme zudem für leicht angewärmte Luft. Zumindest war das so bei meiner Belüfterpume.

@tobi16 

Wenn der Filter frei steht, würde ich alles abschalten. Dein Teich wird (hoffentlich) über eine gewisse Tiefe verfügen, wohin sich die Fische zurückziehen könnten. Schwiegervater sein Teich ist auch nur ca. 1 m Tief, aber er hat mit PE-Bällen abgedeckt und einen Lüfterstein drin. Bislang ist bei ihm auch alles gut gegangen.


Ich denke, das es grundsätzlich von Vorteil wäre, einen Teich abzudecken. Bei kleinen Teichen so gar einfacher zu realisieren, da Konstruktionen für Doppelstegplatten oder Styrodurplatten leichter zu verbauen sind. Es gibt sicherlich auch wieder Teichianer die sagen, dass bringt dann gar nix, wenn man nicht heizt, aber ich empfinde es von Vorteil, wenn die Eisdecke entweder gar nicht oder nur sehr dünn vorhanden ist. Möge Jeder machen, wie er will.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Dez. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> Also Schichtung ist schon vorhanden nur nicht so ausgeprägt wie in größeren und tieferen Gewässern.
> 
> LG René



Hi rene,

das hat Holger doch auch schon geschrieben das es in einem Gartenteich (aufgrund der geringen Wassermenge/Tiefe) keine dauerhafte stabile Temperaturschichtung stattfinden kann. Was schon von dem Großteil der Leute vollkommen unterschätzt wird ist schon der Einfluß von Wind und Regen (sorgen selbst für ne Durchmischung der oberen 4-5m in Seen) wenn keine Eisdecke auf den Teich liegt, bzw. die von einer wachsenden Eischschicht ausgehende Kältstrahlung des Eises die unten drunter das Wasser abkühlt, ansonsten könnte ja net mal ein 40cm tiefer Teich vollkommmen von Oben nach Unten durchfrieren wenn das Wasser am Boden nie kälter als 4 Grad werden könnte wie es die meißten Leute aufgrund ihrers Schulwissens fälschlich annehmen (Wasser hat bei 4 Grad nur die größte Dichte aber auch 3,5, 3, 2, 1, 0,5 Grad kaltes ist schwerer als Wasser mit 0 Grad (Eis) und sammelt sich darunter


----------



## muh.gp (6. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

Fakt ist, dass bei nicht abgedeckten Teichen die Temperatur sehr schnell abstürzen kann. Und wenn man Koi im Teich hat, dann ist das ein echtes Problem. Die bunten Fische mögen schnelle Temperaturwechsel einfach nicht, besser, sie können damit nicht umgehen. Daher empfinde ich eine Abdeckung am Koiteich als wichtig. Abkühlen wird der Teich dennoch, aber eben nicht mit rasanter Geschwindigkeit.

Zu Tobi:
Du schreibst, dass dein Filter nur noch tagsüber läuft. Dann schalte ihn besser ganz ab, denn wenn er nachts aus ist, pumpst du jeden Morgen die abgestorbenen Bakterien in den Teich und neue Biologie entsteht bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ohnehin nicht mehr.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## meinereiner (7. Dez. 2014)

Also wenn wir schon beim Klugscheißern sind....
(Also von wegen Schulwissen  etc.)



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ..... die von einer wachsenden Eischschicht ausgehende Kältstrahlung des Eises die unten drunter das Wasser abkühlt



dann möchte ich doch bitte gerne festhalten, dass es keine Kältestrahlung gibt. Es gibt nur Wärmestrahlung.  Kälte ist die Abwesenheit von Wärme .
Wenn man den Eindruck hat, dass es von einer Seite kalt strahlt, dann liegt das daran, dass auf dieser Seite die Wärmeverluste größer sind.

Natürlich gibt es eine Wasserschichtung auch in kleineren Gewässern (gibt es sogar in Cocktailgläsern, sonst müsste ich ja nicht dauernd durchrühren, damit das Gesöff auch unten schön kalt ist). 
Natürlich ist nicht immer an der tiefsten Stelle immer vier Grad Celsius. Das kann auch weniger sein. 
Wieviel das wirklich ist, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Wie warm ist das Erdreich. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Erdreiches. Wie ist die Geometrie des Teiches. Wie hoch sind die Verluste an der Teichoberfläche (und natürlich die Verluste in das kältere Erdreich), etc.

Wenn ein Teich aktiv (durch eine Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle) durchmischt wird, dann wird das mit der Wasserschichtung (egal ob unten zwei, drei oder vier Grad Celsius sind) nichts werden. Und je nachdem wie groß die Wärmeverluste (an der Oberfläche) und die Wärmezuführung (aus dem Erdreich) sind, wird sich die Wassertemperatur (dann ohne Schichtung) einstellen. Und das könnte dann unter dem liegen, was für manchen Fisch erträglich ist.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Zacky (7. Dez. 2014)

> Dieser Wärmeaustausch unterliegt sowohl täglichen als auch jahreszeitlichen Zyklen. Eben so zyklisch kommt es daher auch zu Veränderungen in der Temperaturschichtung. Diese ergeben sich sowohl aus einer mit der Tiefe abnehmenden Aufnahme von Wärme aus eingedrungenem Licht, als auch aus einer mechanischen Vermischung von Wasserschichten, die einerseits durch den Wind und andererseits durch die Konvektionsströme von sich abkühlendem Oberflächenwasser angetrieben werden.
> 
> In den gemäßigten Breiten weisen hinreichend tiefe Stillgewässer zum Beispiel eine „dimiktische“ Wasserzirkulation auf. Das bedeutet, diese Gewässer durchmischen sich zweimal im Jahr vollständig. Flachere Gewässer hingegen können mehrmals, Teiche sogar jede Nacht, bis zum Grund durchmischt werden (polymiktische Zirkulation).


Quelle: Wikipedia

Wenn man das so liest, denke ich immer noch, dass in unseren kleinen und nahezu flachen Teichen wirklich merkliche Wasserschichtungen nicht auftreten. Es geht mir nicht Unterschiede von 0,1 - 1°C, denn die sind sicherlich doch zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## meinereiner (7. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

bei dem Begriff merkliche Wasserschichtung wird es natürlich etwas schwammig. 
Denn was ist merklich? Wenn ich meine Hand ins Wasser halte, und den Unterschied zwischen ein Grad kaltem Wasser und zwei Grad kaltem Wasser nicht erkenne, dann ist das unmerklich? Wenn ich aber ein Thermometer nehme, und einen Unterschied von einem Grad ablesen kann, dann ist das merklich?

Es geht sicherlich nicht um 0,1°C, aber um vielleicht drei Grad.
Ich habe leider im Internet jetzt nicht viel Konkretes gefunden bezüglich der Mindesttemperatur die Karpfen aushalten. An einigen Stellen ist von 3°C Celsius die Rede.
In einem Buch meine ich mal etwas von 2,5°C gelesen zu haben. Sind ein Temperaturunterschied von 2,5°C zwischen oben und unten jetzt eine Wasserschichtung oder nicht?
Wenn ich an der Wasseroberfläche eine Eisschicht habe, dann habe ich ja dort 0°C. Wenn meine Fische überlebt haben (und die Mindesttemperaturangaben ihre Richtigkeit haben), dann habe ich an der tiefsten Stelle dauerhaft mindestens 2,5°C gehabt.

Leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich das nicht mit Messungen belegen kann. Es sind also nur theoretische Überlegungen.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass sich meine Ausführungen mit dem Wikipedia Artikel widersprechen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## tobi16 (7. Dez. 2014)

also gut, abstellen wäre besser, schon klar.
Die Fische sind zwar nicht empfindlich aber haben nur etwa 80 cm Tiefe zum Überwintern.
Dann muss ich sämtliches Wasser aus Filter und Tonne ablassen. Doch die Filterschwämme und Bürsten durchspülen würde ich ganz gern im Frühjahr machen, wenn es wieder wärmer ist, aber das ist wohl kaum empfehlenswert, richtig?


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2014)

tobi16 schrieb:


> Doch die Filterschwämme und Bürsten durchspülen würde ich ganz gern im Frühjahr machen, wenn es wieder wärmer ist, aber das ist wohl kaum empfehlenswert, richtig?


Wenn du dich unnötig quälen  möchtest und Schwämme  evtl. garnicht sauber bekommen möchtest dann mach es im Frühjahr.
Wenn  dir jetzt  das  Wasser  zum rumpanschen draußen  zu  kalt ist dann geh doch unter die Dusche.
Frauchen freut sich danach bestimmt  wenn das Bad auch gleich Generalmäßig gewinnert wird 

LG René


----------



## tobi16 (7. Dez. 2014)

Tja, leider ist da weder irgend ein Frauchen noch sonst irgendwer, der sich um irgendwas kümmert und weder wohne ich dort noch habe ich Zeit für den Scheiß, erst recht wird da nix "gewinnert" und die witzigen Kommentare kannste dann mal. Vielleicht ist das verständlicher so.


----------



## DbSam (7. Dez. 2014)

Hi Tobi,

hhmm, wenn Du den Witz mal heraus filterst, dann bleibt übrig, dass Du Dich im Frühjahr evtl. unnötig quälen wirst. 
Der Dreck trocknet aus und pappt an. Im Frühjahr musst Du die Tonnen vor der Putzerei evtl. erst einweichen müssen.
Das Wasser wird im Frühjahr nicht sehr viel wärmer sein...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Nicht gleich immer persönlich angegriffen fühlen. René hat das sicher nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------

